# Might try and move to Bristol in around July or later...



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

...so if anyone knows of any reasonably priced rooms that might come up around then...


----------



## astral (May 21, 2013)

Depends what you mean by reasonably priced and where you fancy living tbh.

Are you looking near one of the universities?


----------



## equationgirl (May 21, 2013)

Why Bristol?


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Why Bristol?


Because I want to live there? If it hadn't been for the Mr (now ex) refusing to leave the Midlands I would have applied to uni in that area. Lost of my mates have moved down there, including one who wants to start a business with me for festivals for next year.



astral said:


> Depends what you mean by reasonably priced and where you fancy living tbh.
> 
> Are you looking near one of the universities?


No, I'm not going to be full time at uni. Going back to freelance and OU.

My bezzer lives in MontyP. I don't want to be anywhere likely to get burgled as I will be relying on my computer for work.


----------



## equationgirl (May 21, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Because I want to live there? If it hadn't been for the Mr (now ex) refusing to leave the Midlands I would have applied to uni in that area. Lost of my mates have moved down there, including one who wants to start a business with me for festivals for next year.
> 
> 
> No, I'm not going to be full time at uni. Going back to freelance and OU.
> ...


It was only a fucking question. What is it with you taking my head off? No need to be rude.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> It was only a fucking question. What is it with you taking my head off? No need to be rude.


I didn't realise I was being. I would have moved to Bristol a while ago if it weren't for the ex.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2013)

Don't think there is anywhere in Bristol immune from burglaries.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

Geri said:


> Don't think there is anywhere in Bristol immune from burglaries.


You know what I mean, I don't want to be somewhere really badly insecure, more to do with the actual place than the area but also an issue with who you are sharing with I guess (eg if the place is often completely empty when people are out, or if there are particularly dodgy people in the same building - you know, crackheads on the stairs etc).


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2013)

Funnily enough I was never burgled when I lived in houseshares/bedsits (although did have the bikes stolen from the hallway of one place). The thing is unless there are very obvious signs you don't know how dodgy a place is until after you've moved in.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

Geri said:


> Funnily enough I was never burgled when I lived in houseshares/bedsits (although did have the bikes stolen from the hallway of one place). The thing is unless there are very obvious signs you don't know how dodgy a place is until after you've moved in.


Well hopefully I wouldn't have to move in with complete strangers that didn't even know anyone I know. That's sort of the point of the thread.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2013)

Probably best asking your mates then rather than some strangers on the internet.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 21, 2013)

Montpelier, St Andrews, St Pauls and even Stokes Croft now are gentrified as fuck, and as edgy as some mythical object with no edges. Much more expensive than they used to be too.

Other side of the M32 is a little rougher, and cheaper, though still basically fine. Hell, most of Bristol's pretty fine right now if you keep your wits about you. I'd imagine most of the burglaries are up in Clifton and Redland where there are lots of well off Bristol Uni students.

Oh, and personally I wouldn't live south of the river, for various reasons. Southville's full of the worst kind of faux lefty Guardian readers, and some of the other parts only consider you Bristolian if your ancestors were already there when the Saxons turned up in Castle Park.

On a wider note, move to Bristol. It's ace!


----------



## JTG (May 21, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Oh, and personally I wouldn't live south of the river, for various reasons. Southville's full of the worst kind of faux lefty Guardian readers,


 See also Totterdown, Windmill Hill and parts of Knowle


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Montpelier, St Andrews, St Pauls and even Stokes Croft now are gentrified as fuck, and as edgy as some mythical object with no edges. Much more expensive than they used to be too.
> 
> Other side of the M32 is a little rougher, and cheaper, though still basically fine. Hell, most of Bristol's pretty fine right now if you keep your wits about you. I'd imagine most of the burglaries are up in Clifton and Redland where there are lots of well off Bristol Uni students.
> 
> ...


Most of my mates live in or near MontyP or just the other side of the M32 in Easton. I don't think I'd want to be South of the river as I would loose one of the main advantages of moving there - that I would be near friends.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 21, 2013)

I love Easton 'sighs'


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2013)

Don't go calling it MontyP when you get here.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2013)

Geri said:


> Don't go calling it MontyP when you get here.


----------



## JTG (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Gerry1time (May 21, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Most of my mates live in or near MontyP or just the other side of the M32 in Easton.


 
Nice. I'm round that way too, do say hello at some point.



stuff_it said:


> I don't think I'd want to be South of the river as it would be awful


 
Fixed for you.


----------



## JTG (May 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## xenon (May 21, 2013)

South of the river isn't awful.



Mind you Southville is a little bit like that. Plenty of normal unprententious people live here to though. I moved here from London. Never got grief off anyone for not being proper Brizzle. (xenon keeping it real in Bedminster)


----------



## astral (May 22, 2013)

JTG said:


> See also Totterdown, Windmill Hill and parts of Knowle


 
 I live south of the river


----------

